# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته روان شناسی

## ali.rainy

سلام.
نظرتون درباره رشته روان شناسی چیه؟ ارزش داره ادم بره ازاد بخونه؟ اگر کسی دانشگاه دولتی خونده بیاد بگه بجز کتاب و رفرنس منبع دیگه چه کارهایی می کنن؟
ممنان

----------


## Negar_B

رشته ایه که اشباع شده به خاطر شناور بودنش واینکه ازاد به شدت دانشجو جذب کرده تواین چندسال تواین رشته.بالیسانسش عملا کاری نمیشه کرداگه زرنگ باشی بتونی ارشد ودکترا بگیری وتو مراکز مشاوره مشغول به کاربشید خیلی خوب میشه.ضمن اینکه مستقلم میشه کارکرد.دروسشم خوندنش باروحیه هرکسی سازگارنیست به اینم باید توجه کنید.

----------


## ali.rainy

> رشته ایه که اشباع شده به خاطر شناور بودنش واینکه ازاد به شدت دانشجو جذب کرده تواین چندسال تواین رشته.بالیسانسش عملا کاری نمیشه کرداگه زرنگ باشی بتونی ارشد ودکترا بگیری وتو مراکز مشاوره مشغول به کاربشید خیلی خوب میشه.ضمن اینکه مستقلم میشه کارکرد.دروسشم خوندنش باروحیه هرکسی سازگارنیست به اینم باید توجه کنید.


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز
آیا شما روان شناسی خوندی؟
نمی دونی تو دانشگاه دولتی به غیر از درس های روتین و منابع اصلی آیا کار خاصی می کنن> مثلا کار میدانی داره؟ یا نمی دونم مثلا آزمایشگاهی یا تحقیقی؟

----------


## ali.rainy

up

----------


## Negar_B

> خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز
> آیا شما روان شناسی خوندی؟
> نمی دونی تو دانشگاه دولتی به غیر از درس های روتین و منابع اصلی آیا کار خاصی می کنن> مثلا کار میدانی داره؟ یا نمی دونم مثلا آزمایشگاهی یا تحقیقی؟


نه من خودم کنکورداشتم امسال.واقعا اطلاعات بیشتری ندارم وگرنه دراختیارتون میذاشتم:/

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام.
> نظرتون درباره رشته روان شناسی چیه؟ ارزش داره ادم بره ازاد بخونه؟ اگر کسی دانشگاه دولتی خونده بیاد بگه بجز کتاب و رفرنس منبع دیگه چه کارهایی می کنن؟
> ممنان


علاقه خودت ببین چیه 
اگه هم صرفن دنبال پولی
تو رشته ای که علاقه ای نداری پول زیادی هم واست نداره
...............................
من خودم همه رو روان شناسی زدم (به جز یکیش)
 :Y (451):  :Yahoo (118):  :Y (451): 
.............................

----------


## ali.rainy

> علاقه خودت ببین چیه 
> اگه هم صرفن دنبال پولی
> تو رشته ای که علاقه ای نداری پول زیادی هم واست نداره
> ...............................
> من خودم همه رو روان شناسی زدم (به جز یکیش)
> 
> .............................


من هم صرفا چون علاقه دارم می خوام برم. وگرنه که الان سر کار هستم. فقط و فقط علاقه. شما اطلاعی درباره تفاوت های این رشته در دولتی و ازاد داری؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> من هم صرفا چون علاقه دارم می خوام برم. وگرنه که الان سر کار هستم. فقط و فقط علاقه. شما اطلاعی درباره تفاوت های این رشته در دولتی و ازاد داری؟


فک نکنم جز پول تفاوت دیگه ای داشته باشن
البته حتمن میدونی سطح دولتی اکثرن بالاتر از آزاده
 :Yahoo (106): 
.....
البته علاقه هم باید از سر شناخت باشه ... نه فقط یه حس ناپخته 
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## The_Revenant

سلام زاپاتا جان  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
من همیشه دنبال میکردم شمارو تا یه مدتی الانم اکانت ساختم تو انجمن
کنکورو چ کردی؟ رتبه و اینا
زیست چند زدی اخر 
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Zealous

> سلام.
> نظرتون درباره رشته روان شناسی چیه؟ ارزش داره ادم بره ازاد بخونه؟ اگر کسی دانشگاه دولتی خونده بیاد بگه بجز کتاب و رفرنس منبع دیگه چه کارهایی می کنن؟
> ممنان


اشباع هرگز نمیشه.خیلی ها با مدرک این رشته بیکارند اما همش برمیگرده به خودشون.آیا توانایی همدردی با یک نفر رو دارید ؟آیا میتونید در موقع بروز مشکل راهنما باشید؟و....اگر استعدادی در این زمینه ندارید سراغش نرید چون کتاب و مدرک دانشگاه نمیتونه برای شما استعداد غریزی بیافرینه.اگر استعداد دارید  در انتخابش شک نکنید

----------


## ali.rainy

> اشباع هرگز نمیشه.خیلی ها با مدرک این رشته بیکارند اما همش برمیگرده به خودشون.آیا توانایی همدردی با یک نفر رو دارید ؟آیا میتونید در موقع بروز مشکل راهنما باشید؟و....اگر استعدادی در این زمینه ندارید سراغش نرید چون کتاب و مدرک دانشگاه نمیتونه برای شما استعداد غریزی بیافرینه.اگر استعداد دارید  در انتخابش شک نکنید


من که تقریبا عاشق این چیزام.... خخخخخخ

----------


## ali.rainy

> فک نکنم جز پول تفاوت دیگه ای داشته باشن
> البته حتمن میدونی سطح دولتی اکثرن بالاتر از آزاده
> 
> .....
> البته علاقه هم باید از سر شناخت باشه ... نه فقط یه حس ناپخته


مساله همون سطح بالاتر هست
ایا در دانشگاه دولتی در مقطع لیسانس کاری به غیر از تدریس منابع انجام می شه
مثلا مثل رشته های مهندسی، ازمایشگاه داره که با دولتی فرق بکنه؟
یا نه صرفا چون دانش اموزهایی بهتری به اونجا می رن دانشگاه بهتری هست؟

----------

